# Horse videos that make you laugh



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Thought it might be fun to post horse video that make you laugh. 

The following just crack me up for some reason. I remember watching some that just had me rolling but I can't find them just now so these will have to do to start. Which ones crack you up?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

naughty naughty ed!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

That second video...if only I had half the seat that girl had...

And that POOR child in the last video. Someone needs to get him a new pony! I'm ashamed to say that I laughed the entire time though, up until when poor little Ross got drug by the pony. Been there, done that...it hurts!


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

Awww that poor little guy! lol props for him for getting back on each time he fell off though!!!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

that little boy had a smile on his face nearly every time. mad props for him getting back on. my youngest neice would be like him. my oldest however, the first time ed popped up, shed be done riding forever...drama queen that she is. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I think they made some videos of Ed being good! Cute pony!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoveDressage (Aug 10, 2011)

This has to be my favourite of the century :lol:


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

First video - nothing funny at all, a bad fall pulling on the bridle, horse almost went full blast into the wall and his tongue was stuck over the bit - not nice... 
Second video - something, not the plastic, spooked the horse to hell, suprised the rider stayed on, but she kept pulling on his mouth as well.. I guess I am not able to look past that anymore, and I guess the horse has a few bruises now from hitting those walls.. he was scared blind barely able to avoid anything in his way!
Third video is a load of fun, shetland races???  they should do some more.. reminds me of the pony "circus" we did a few times a week - let all the ponies run together in the manege, they had a load of fun apart from the mini shetty, he tried to stay in a corner all the time 

Fourth - Ed is a funny pony  but I think he is a bit dangerous for the kid too! And its almost a learnt response - every time the kid uses the stick, the pony part rears and kicks out! Soon to learn a capriole? 

and LoveDressage's naked jumping video O_O holy mother.. but ye, its fun


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, I hadn't seen that one of Ed yet. I've seen his older stuff. This looks like one of the originals. That boy is going to be one heck of a good rider when he grows up. He sticks to that pony like a fly. I about died laughing when Ed's solution became to roll him off in the dirt. That is one naughty pony. 

I'd kill to have the seat of the woman on the bolting horse. Very impressive. 

Love the shetlands. 

Can't stand what upper level saddle seat riders do to horses, so I find nothing funny about that one.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

LoveDressage said:


> Jumping naked, in style - Truly Natural Horsemanship - YouTube
> 
> This has to be my favourite of the century :lol:


 
Oh yeah, I forgot about that one. He did that because it was a costume class and he didn't have a costume. My luck, that would be the time I took a dive and my horse ran off and there I would stand in all my "Glory" ha ha 

The first one looks bad in slow motion but the truth is, it was a few seconds. Show me anyone who doesn't pull on the horses mouth when it suddenly bucks, rears or bolts. Also, yes, tongues of some horses tend to flip over the bits. Some horses are very active with their tongues, others not so much. The people didn't keep it that way, they would fix it but it does happen.


----------

